# Find Your " Similar Artist/Genre "-Music Lovers Only



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

Since its been some long time *Open Doors - Evanescence  *has been released...i was like .. wanted to hear more of that kinda songs.. so searched the net... i found many artist too.. but i didnt know whom to select.. 

So i here by open this thread so that you can find and share Similar Music/Artist ...


here is my first query anyway...

can u suggest me some similar artist like evanescence with a girl as lead singer... and of same genre...

Hope this is useful for *MUSIC LOVERS*


----------



## eggman (Jun 28, 2008)

Last.fm recommender is good


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

ya but .. if memebers here could give suggestion it would be nice.. i saw last.fm and there are over 100+ similar artist.. and filtering thru them is time consumning...

instead.. if we could ask someone here who hear to loads of music and could suggest... that would be very easy....


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 28, 2008)

Within Temptation ftw-my fav band besides alter bridge
flyleaf-kinda different but good band
lacuna coil
nightwish

This should be a sticky.nice thread


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> Within Temptation ftw-my fav band besides alter bridge
> flyleaf-kinda different but good band
> lacuna coil
> nightwish
> ...




thanks... i just visited.. within tempatation... simply awesome....

100 thanks brother.. for recommending them...

really helpful....

going thru other recommendation of yours...


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 28, 2008)

great..another WT fan.cheers..oh btw sharon looks awesome


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

i heard nightswish... hhhuuuu i didnt like the female voice.. my p.s view.. thats all...

can u suggest me the best album of within temptation ???


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 28, 2008)

Definitely the latest one.its not available here and i paid 4times for that.regarding nightwish-most people don't like it coz tarja has that opera kind of voice.lacuna coil's karmacode is good.and check evanescence 's breathe no more.flyleaf had their song in die hard 4-if u've seen that movie-its what that hacker listens to on his pc.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

man ..  u are awesome....


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> flyleaf had their song in die hard 4-if u've seen that movie-its what that hacker listens to on his pc.


I'm so sick (uhh with cold)  lolz
i love that song


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

which songs ??? 

can u link me to last.fm ??


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2008)

^^
*www.last.fm/music/Flyleaf/_/I'm+So+Sick

watch the youtube one, good quality  (man i love this smiley)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcmUKlze8t4

that chick's scream is kicka$$
just pray u don't get sick


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks buyddy...

similarly can anyone recommend artist like savage garden ???


----------



## napster007 (Jun 29, 2008)

For similar artists like Savage garden i recommend u this song : "Return of the mack" by mark morrison ...give it a try

and also if u sometimes like to go a bit slow..... u should give this a try : Mad world by Gary jules


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks buddy...
anyother suggestions??


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 29, 2008)

Regarding that earlier links-check my playlist on last.fm
user-nish_higher

and listen to boyzone.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 29, 2008)

^^ thanks will check it out..


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 30, 2008)

now someone recommend me some creed and switchfoot like music


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

Switchfoot ~ Lifehouse
Creed ~ Staind, Nickelback, Theory of A Deadman, Fuel


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2008)

within temptation is superb..thanks guys .. I dl.d 3 album.. Will surely buy her next album...


----------



## karmanya (Jul 1, 2008)

get the last 3 metallica albums- nothing else matters, the unforgiven and "black"- not sure about the name of this one. Really awesome, neat mixture of their regular thrash stuff and ballads.if you like metallica you definitely need to check out pearl jam
Im more of a classic rock fiend, so if you need any suggestions in that genre i'd be happy to help.
In newer bands, alterbridge is definitely awesome.
does anyone here like jazz?- my fav's are louis armstrong, stan getz and john coltrane.
PS- I would suggest that any GNR fan should avoid "taken by trees" version of "sweet child of mine" like the plague. Axel's version is just the best.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 1, 2008)

Get the whole of Coldplay.COLDPLAY IS GOD!!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

^^not really, unless you force them to be...lolz


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 1, 2008)

errr... for whom were these metallica and other coldplay,etc recommendations ?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 1, 2008)

Coldplay is overrated


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 1, 2008)

i love Linkin Park, Godsmack. Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Pink Floyd, Metallica


any suggestiions ?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 1, 2008)

^lolz

anyone knows a band similar to thrice(the best m'f'n band 2day,no substance abusers,no alcoholics,no cliched lyrics,no selfish solos,no thoughtless choruses,etc. in short a compelling listen for any genre fan)

also any similar band to sigur ros.

you can find most accurate similar bands at sputnikmusic.com


----------



## eggman (Jul 1, 2008)

Coldplay are not God, but their new album is amazingly great. I'm totally in love with it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

^^You havent taken a deep dive into the ocean


----------



## eggman (Jul 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^You havent taken a deep dive into the ocean




I have taken a great dive , my friend trust me. And thats why I'm saying. Just cause its hyped or _mainstream_  doesnt mean its bad!!! Its a soothing music at best.....


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> also any similar band to sigur ros.


Kwoon
God is an Astronaut
Explosions in the Sky
World's End Girlfriend
This WIll Destroy You
The Album Leaf
Eluvium
Massive Attack
Mogwai
Portishhead
Team Sleep
Boy in Static



eggman said:


> I have taken a great dive , my friend trust me. And thats why I'm saying. Just cause its _mainstream_ doesnt mean its bad!!!


have u seen all the bands apart from mainstream ones, even i haven't. 
They just keep on popping out from nowhere and sticks to the mind.

Coldplay isn't bad but its isn't as astounding as people rate it


----------



## eggman (Jul 1, 2008)

I havent been around the world through ocean.....But i'm swimming....lolzzz......

I'm not a coldplay fan, but Viva La Vida is great......and no falsetto too.....


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

^^yeah the Radiohead falsetto punch, lol....creep is the on I like from their album.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2008)

Heard to coldplay's latest album.. I too didnt like..

Again..i heard nearly all the songs from tired... Albums within temptation....man i love it... 

Again thanks guys for introducin me to this artist... 

Thanks...


----------



## eggman (Jul 1, 2008)

Falsetto isn't bad!!! I like when Radiohead or Muse does it But Coldplay sounded better without it  And creep is Good, but nowhere near to RH's best(*Let Down* or *Jigsaw Falling Into Place* for me)!!!


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 1, 2008)

Coldplay isn't meant to be listened on pc speakers or anything like that imo.u need depth and field.the new album is all about its dynamics and so was x and y.try doin that u will love it.its very different .the recordings are varied from studio to church halls (they actually recorded there instead of using reverbs) which creates a dynamic environment.


----------



## eggman (Jul 2, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> Coldplay isn't meant to be listened on pc speakers or anything like that imo.u need depth and field.the new album is all about its dynamics and so was x and y.try doin that u will love it.its very different .the recordings are varied from studio to church halls (they actually recorded there instead of using reverbs) which creates a dynamic environment.



+1. The sound dynamics are awesome... on the album....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2008)

i loved Coldplay's new album's song called Viva La Vida (thats the name of the album too! so it means title song ). the song is awesome.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 3, 2008)

I think i should give another try to coldplay... And see how it is....


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 3, 2008)

I love evanescence, esp Open door...check out broken by seether feat amy lee , forgive me,anywhere,takin over me....i mean the whole of the album fallen


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 3, 2008)

Seether feat amy lee? Can you give link?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2008)

@eggman
love ur avatar... im a beatles fan too..

gr8 thread.. 

just watched im so sick- flyleaf..
damn the ..... little girl.. has a voice!!!


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 3, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Seether feat amy lee? Can you give link?


check the pm


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 3, 2008)

"I used to roll the dice, and feel the fear in the enemies eyes..............." 

just love Coldplay's new album  

try out Megadeth


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks kenshin for the link...
Will check it out this weekend... 
I am on mobile...


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 4, 2008)

^U gotta hear it.its really awesome song.probably the best seether has done.and amy too


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 4, 2008)

Ya sure buddy...
For the past.... Week i have  hearing to within temptation...awesome...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 13, 2008)

Official Videos of WT... 

AWESOME ..

for past two weeks i have been hearing to only WT... AWESOME

*www.youtube.com/user/wtofficial?ob=4


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 15, 2008)

ok , now recommend me too some artists/songs ....

i like - 1. Breaking Benjamin 
         2. Flyleaf
         3. Three Days Grace
         4. BFMV - All these things/teras dont fall (song)
         5. Scorpions
         6. Lostprophets

suggest ..................................


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## karmanya (Jul 15, 2008)

Poets of the fall, try some metallica(the relatively new ones, earlier ones are pure thrash) and alterbridge.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2008)

*@expertno.1*

Try _Funeral For A Friend, Green Day, Rise Against_. You could even try _Sum41_ and _Story Of The Year_.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 15, 2008)

already listened poets of fall , metallica (all) and alterbridge ...please suggest other ...........

EDIT :_ also funeral for a friend , story of the year and what u mentioned are on my playing list .............i need some more music to listen ..........should i post the whole list ????????????

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2008)

Avenged Sevenfold?


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 15, 2008)

1-2 songs from avenged sevenfold but not the whole album(s) .....

ok cany anyone give any link/info to the top "rock/punk of the type L.P , yellowcard , mudvayne , Thrice , flyleaf , Breaking benjamins , types of songs " list ?????

i cant find more songs to listen but i know 280 artists (various genres)  is very few for me 

HELP !

am just stuck on ma curent collection and cant find more types of these , moreover please suggest only top songs of the album/artist if u can ........

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2008)

expertno.1 said:


> 2. Flyleaf
> 
> 4. BFMV - All these things/teras dont fall (song)



*Kittie*
*Firelake*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYQAlTxhWLk

*36 Crazyfists*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRaYfFlTnqk
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Loxgz8-oQwc
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRq_6V_yXok

*Silverstein*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=YACqLYPsC5E
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=khuvNYz8GMg
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEgsjn46GKU

*Underoath*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcwJEYNiveg
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu7aF_df6WU (best screamo sh!t till now )
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPFi2LE8P68

*Lamb of God*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NvntVb0Q_o
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQYPn_en6OU
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYlZAI2K0eU

*All that Remains*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcfLkrDXdn8
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG9qlKEyV4E

*From Autumn to Ashes* ( this one is hardcore ) (Almost all songs are awesome and my fav too)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUoOn_SJqb4
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LyEIYXi23w
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lww4zwKbjYA


*Caliban* (best at ruining the day , for someone) 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASJUNFuV25I (lol at the singer, \m/ at the music)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTuIj3d9Zso&
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNuKA9qVGIc

* Hawthorne heights *
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC_YIjlH5oc
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4OhNfDHTqk
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSq63k81oRc
*
The Used*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDz2mWMMRN0
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_2HhSNkWTc
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZxPZGtZknc  (awesome video )


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2008)

i love INXS & Flipsyde & midnight oil..
can anyone give me some suggestions on bands who make similar music.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

the red jupsuit apparatus: any other similar?


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks t159 that was great and time consuming for you , thanks again 
i forgot the Trapt - Headstrong which i like a lot , any similr song/artist to this ? 

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 17, 2008)

Why don't you guys join last.fm? You'll get loads of recommendations of artists of the genre of music you listen to once you start scrobbling. I know it, as helped me get to know a lot of new tracks.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 17, 2008)

eggman said:


> +1. The sound dynamics are awesome... on the album....


+1 ,
" Fix You " is a good example of that.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Why don't you guys join last.fm? You'll get loads of recommendations of artists of the genre of music you listen to once you start scrobbling. I know it, as helped me get to know a lot of new tracks.



if so many people are recommending last.fm.. then i am joinin it right now


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

^^join jamendo too. free music and democratic rule 
You download everything (almost) and if u like you can pay too.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^join jamendo too. free music and democratic rule
> You download everything (almost) and if u like you can pay too.



k... wil try jamendo too


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 13, 2008)

guys need help on simlar artist for nelly furtado....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 13, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> guys need help on simlar artist for nelly furtado....




If I'm not mistaken then bands like Spice Girls and solos like Moby, Avril Lavigne and Duffy, Rihanna,etc.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 14, 2008)

Moby haven 
Tried.. Will try

Thanksa lot


----------

